# Remember your father, who gave you life



## tattoguy

Hi! 
I am getting a tattoo for my dead father, and i want to have it in hebrew. I don´t know this language, so can someone PLEASE help me? 
What I want translated from english to hebrew is this sentence:

"Remember your father, who gave you life."

I don´t know how the comma-rules are, but I want this to be correct! Google Translate is not pretty credible..


----------



## arielipi

you want to have a comma -- on a tattoo???
anyway, my suggestion is (but wait for others' opinions):
זכור את אביך, שנתן לך חיים


----------



## tattoguy

arielipi said:


> you want to have a comma -- on a tattoo???
> anyway, my suggestion is (but wait for others' opinions):
> זכור את אביך, שנתן לך חיים



haha, when I saw it now, I noticed a comma wouldn´t fit quite in. Will it change the sentence, or can I just remove it?


----------



## ystab

You can drop the comma.

If you want, another option is:
זכור את אביך שהעניק לך חיים
Which means: remember your father who bestowed upon you life (instead of gave you life).

By the way, is that a quote? If it is, you might want us to search for a more "official" translation.


----------



## origumi

ystab said:


> By the way, is that a quote? If it is, you might want us to search for a more "official" translation.


Proverbs 23:22.


----------



## tattoguy

This looks really good! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## arielipi

שְׁמַע לְאָבִיךָ, זֶה יְלָדֶךָ​
this is the original text: shma le'avicha, ze yeladecha 
listen to[omitted] your father, it[=that, male form] (which) gave birth you[=gave birth to you]

which isnt what you want.
perhaps its not the source.


----------



## tattoguy

By the way, the tattoo will be on my forearm. Im thinking to have the sentenced in three parts, each part under eachother. 

Like this:

Remember your
father, who gave
     you life

Could someone set this up in hebrew for me? I tried to do it myself, but then I checked it with a translator, and it seemed like it changed the words or something. Or can i just write it like this?

   זכור את
אביך שהעניק 
   לך חיים

Thanks!


----------



## tattoguy

By the way, the tattoo will be on my forearm. Im thinking to have the sentenced in three parts, each part under eachother. 

Like this:

Remember your
father, who gave
you life

Could someone set this up in hebrew for me? I tried to do it myself, but then I checked it with a translator, and it seemed like it changed the words or something. Or can i just write it like this?

זכור את
אביך שהעניק 
לך חיים

Thanks!


----------



## David S

Unless the translator is human, you should trust us humans more than a software program!

Hebrew has a different structure than English. Therefore a word-for-word translation wouldn't make sense in Hebrew. Here's the word-for-word translation. Hyphenated words are inseparable in Hebrew.

Remember (definite direct object marker; untranslatable)

father-your that-bestowed

to-you life



tattoguy said:


> By the way, the tattoo will be on my forearm. Im thinking to have the sentenced in three parts, each part under eachother.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> Remember your
> father, who gave
> you life
> 
> Could someone set this up in hebrew for me? I tried to do it myself, but then I checked it with a translator, and it seemed like it changed the words or something. Or can i just write it like this?
> 
> זכור את
> אביך שהעניק
> לך חיים
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## arielipi

Two lines would be better, but three lines can work as well:
זכור את אביך
שהעניק לך חיים

זכור אביך
העניק חייך.


----------

